# small gas leak



## knot_trying (Oct 28, 2020)

My 2011 Merc 9.9 4 stroke started smelling like gas after running for a while. I opened it up and I see small drips coming from this rubber boot on my carb. In old days I would call this an accelerator pump. Not sure what is under that boot. Maybe an o-ring? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Go to boats.net and enter your engine to see the schematic for your specific engine and order or copy/paste the part number and use it to search the internet.


----------



## knot_trying (Oct 28, 2020)

I did that and the parts descriptions were not very good. I went on ebay and found the Seloc service manual for all Mercs 2005 - 2011. A downloadable copy cost me about $9 so sure why not...

I now see that there are 2 "optional" o-rings on the plunger which has a diaphragm at the bottom and is connected via a hose to the fuel primer. Likely a hole in that diaphragm or possibly an o-ring issue. I will see if there is a non-intrusive way to examine it and report my findings for future reference.


----------

